# Indian 5-19-2016



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got onto the lake and the water finally stained up and looks perfect!!!! Around 1' of clarity which was 3' last sunday and prior to it.I can't see my prop anymore!!!!!!Weed growth was beginning but hopefully the stained water will halt it.The memorial day circus should stir it up even more. Weeds took over in 2011 and trolling was halted by early june.Hopefully the same thing doesn't happen.

Anywho, water temp on the rise which was 64°. Kinda dead from 4:05 pm and hit some spots my buddy told me about in 5' of water but zilch. Couple dinks here and there. Finally got back into 6' of water and #1 hit which was a 17". Hovered around there for a couple more dinks which 1 was a fingerling. Moved over to sunday's hot spot and zilch. Then headed back into 6' water and game on after hitting 6.5' water at 6:30 p.m.. Pulled out a fat 17.5",couple dinks,and the skinniest 19" that I have ever seen. Lost a couple more nice ones and dead again at 7 p.m. 12 total eyes to get the 3 keepers. Slower than before but the quality is finally starting to show. Full moon coming up!!!!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Whens the full moon? Good report thanks


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Good report there, I've yet to even see a fingerling, that would be cool.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Full moon is tomorrow dillon. Unfortunantly they're calling for east wind and then rain tomorrow evening, UGGH! Need some stable weather and should be game on!

Little 4 incher greatmiami.Hope he makes it because it got his gill pretty good.It's eyes are bigger than it's belly!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice Report Saugmon. I will be out first thing Saturday morning Trolling around. Curious on speed. Last Friday we did best at 2.4- 2.7 mph


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

For my setup, 3 mph. Slower tends to yield fewer eyes and more channelcats.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

saugmon said:


> Full moon is tomorrow dillon. Unfortunantly they're calling for east wind and then rain tomorrow evening, UGGH! Need some stable weather and should be game on!
> 
> Little 4 incher greatmiami.Hope he makes it because it got his gill pretty good.It's eyes are bigger than it's belly!!!


Man what crappy weather lately... well the moon looked good last night, im going up this weekend so hopefully i can catch a couple!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Now calling for rain after 8 pm tonight and stopping by 7 a.m. tomorrow morning then free and clear.


----------



## Brody359 (Aug 4, 2013)

Im going up tonight and camping all weekend . Have never fished indian so any pointers on what area of the lake to get into anything . I would prefer some saugeye but my wife loves catchin the cats . Not looking for anyones hotspots just a general area to get started


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Saugmon, you still running flicker shads?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

We were all set to be there tomorrow morning, but, the wife just came come sick from work. She's still praying to the porcelain gods. So maybe Sunday or Monday


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

5 cm Flickers. Bloody froggy on port side did the damage but it was only a half hr spurt out of 3 hrs of trolling last night's plot trail.. Channelcats hitting too. Tossed back 3 that were keeper sized. 17 eyes with 2 keepers of a fat 15.5" and 17.5". 4 of those dinks were fingerlings. As soon as I put bloody froggy out on port rod at 5:30 and game on. I put bloody froggy on starboard side and zilch. Water Temp 63.5° and the east/northeast wind didn't help any.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Got on th water around 6:00 this eve right off the bat while letting ,y 5cm chrome clown out I had a hit but lost him, then 1 mi ute later brought in a 16"er 
I think k we caught 4 eyes only 1 keeper 1 small crappie and a small channel 
My wife had another giant flathead on for a lil while then lost him, all action was within the first half he of fishing then rains moved in and no more fish, we fished till 8:30 or so then went home cold and soaking wet! Water temp 63.4 degrees


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

16 eyes this morning but nothing over 14 7/8".They treated bloody froggy like the plague this morning but finally kicked in as I finished up at 9:30 a.m. Miserable weather with heavy north/northeast wind and drizzle. Biggest fish were 3 channelcats and a snagged shad. Still pulling up a little bit of weed.Tenn Shad on starboard took most of the fish. One of the cabelas exclusives silver/green/blue cougar? took some. Black lime bully and party perch skunked.

Water Temp: 61.5°


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon have you tried the cabelas exclusive sick perch color yet?


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

5/20/16 spent most of the day trolling with flicker shads chrome clown and tiger perch caught 4 channels 1 bull head and 5 eyes only two was good, one 16 and the other 17 75 ft behind 2.5 mph


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't have any sick perch ristorap.They look good and still on sale so I may as well order a couple sets.That's the exclusive 3pk #2 which I already have the other 2 colors in that package.

Reverse cougar was one that was taking in some.Everything with some sort of green is what is getting hit. Purple hotspot,blue tiger,party perch,disco perch,black lime bully,pink tiger,silver/black,hot pink, were lucky to get a catfish. I even ran a flat A firetiger with zilch. I loaded some of my bomber model 2a's and will try tomorrow if the action is slow. Firecraw and Tenn shad which have green. Zero snags in the last 2 trips!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bcarter said:


> 5/20/16 spent most of the day trolling with flicker shads chrome clown and tiger perch caught 4 channels 1 bull head and 5 eyes only two was good, one 16 and the other 17 75 ft behind 2.5 mph


Sure that bullhead wasn't a small flattie bill? I've never caught any bullheads but lots of small flatties trolling indian.

I picked up one of my larger dinks at 1.5 mph in low idle while fighting another 14 incher. A couple other slowdowns yielded more channelcats.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

We trolled yesterday from about 4:00 to 7:30 pm
Wind was kicking our butts at first and not a,fish to be found for the first 1 1/2 hr. So we decided to go hide out of the wind for a bit and bam! We found a few hungry fish, Kim was letting her line out and 15' back pulls in a nice lil plump 15"er. Then about a minute later she hollers FISH ON, and netted a nice fat 18 1/2" .eye. We then caught 2 more 14" fish . And that was it for that area. All 4 fish came on chrome clown 6cm at 2.7 mph. We couldn't get them to hit anything else at all. We then moved and caught 2 more 13" eyes and called up a night early.
Water temp 61 degrees


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

saugmon said:


> Sure that bullhead wasn't a small flattie bill? I've never caught any bullheads but lots of small flatties trolling indian.
> 
> I picked up one of my larger dinks at 1.5 mph in low idle while fighting another 14 incher. A couple other slowdowns yielded more channelcats.


it could have been didn't pay a lot of attention to it just looked like a yellow belly


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

13 eyes this morning.Tenn shad early took some dinks this morning on main rod. Then slapped on B02 model A tenn shad and firecraw with only a white bass hitting the firecraw.Back to the flickershads. Reverse cougar =1 dink,pink lemonade=1 dink,hot pink-zilch, then when I slapped on chrome clown at 8:30 a.m. the port rod got hot with 2 keepers,a few dinks,and lost a few.Slapped another chrome clown on my starboard rod with a couple more dinks and port rod chrome clown went dead. Half the dinks were in the 6" range. Thought I saw country fisher fishing the gnarly area inbetween oldfield and pew. I snagged there with 45' out and had my 2nd swivel failure this weekend and lost that chrome clown. Good thing that color is easy to locate. Tossed back 4 channelcats. 1-15" and a rare 16" that is pretty fat.

Got home and looked at my new lure pegboard in the garage and saw 3 different colors of 3 pk flickers that I forgot about. Outbreak,fugitive,and sizzler..

I pulled out a lot of weeds this trip.

Water Temp: 60.8° Warm weather coming so hopefully the bigger eyes will wake up this week.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Great morning report Saugmon thank you. We're getting ready to head down to the lake now to pick up here you left off! Hopefully we can find something hungry ! Full report this evening with pictures of our limits of saugeye as wel!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck exciter, looking forward to a good report. The wife was sick yesterday, so I canceled and gave her the day to recover today. Didnt wanna leave her with the kiddos. A buddy and I will be out there by 6:30 a.m. tomorrow morning. Hopefully we will pick a few.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Temps are looking good this week redhunter. Mid 70's to 80's. That should get them fired up.I'll be up there tuesday evening.

I ordered some krytonite perch from sheels and noticed they had 5cm flicker minnows. Got a couple of 5cm pink lemonade flicker minnows ordered. Not very many colors to choose from but something different to try.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Well
The day didn't go as planned but we had a good time. Was pretty slow all eve , 
We caught I thnk 6 eyes and all were 14"
2 small channels and 2 small flatheads around 3 pounds , one of the flatties was spewing eggs when I brought her in.
Chartreuse seemed to be the color of choice that we caught anything on. I was using a chartreuse perch and my wife was using Uncle Rico.
We lost quite a few nice fish that we never seen . 
Was sneaked up close to 64 before the day was over !
We did get to see about a 20 pound carp sunning itself in the ,win lake right beside our boat, he must have been 36" long he was a giant!
Like Saugmon said above warmer the,ps coming unfortunately looks like days of rain as well!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

We got on water at 7 a.m. Picked up 14.5" saugeye on chrome clown in Channel heading out of Blackhawk. Should have retreated and tried it some more. Anyhow, headed along Oldfield and caught another at that size and a fingerling. Went dead after that for 45 minutes. Missed 2 nice hits and lost what I think was a nice saugeye on a 5cm in Firetiger in Tri humps. Circled around and picked up a 2-3lb catfish and another fingerling. Went dead again. Trolled to Pew and nada. Switched it up and threw on a couple small Erie Deerie's. Game On. Caught around a half dozen short saugeye and 2 nice 17" keepers. Also caught 8 catfish. We missed quite a few hits as well. Did best with the chartreuse Erie Deeries. I believe they are 1/4oz. I did lose one on a stump and lost a crawler harness as well. Quite a few snags today. I need a larger selection of colors in the Flicker shads. Gonna look at Mills Farm & Fleet and some of the other exclusives. Oh, 1 Crappie at 10.5" on the Erie Deerie as well


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

good report redhunter, was you putting meat on the Erie deeries if so how much full half or quarter


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Just half a crawler. Just hooked enough to leave a couple inches of tail hanging.


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Just half a crawler. Just hooked enough to leave a couple inches of tail hanging.


and I forgot to ask was you pulling them alone or with a bottom bouncer sorry for asking so many questions but I was going to try one the other day but I thought all it would do is snag in Indian


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I was pulling the 3/8ths ones about 75' back at 3 mph. The 5/8 oz we were running only 40' back with a high rod to keep them free, but both still got hung up a couple times when we got under 5.5'. They pull out rather easy though


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fished 2.75 hrs this evening. 1st dink was on 3 mins after the cranks were released. Dink here,dink there. Moved to a couple different spots and tried a bunch of colors but occasional dink and catfish. I put on slick green and it nailed a 27" flattie. Within a couple minutes,my main rod went nuts with another flattie but got loose after a minute. Then not even 5 mins later another flattie lit into the slick green but it came off within a minute. 3 flatties within a 15 min span. Then dink eyes again after switching to hot pink and moving into 5' of water. Ended up with 11 dink eyes,1 crappie,and that 27" flattie along with half a dozen channelcats that got tossed back into the lake. Chrome clown took half the dinks,then hot pink got hot the last half hr but the dinks were getting smaller. That long cold front did a number on them.

Lots of weed. Getting worse every trip.

Water Temp: 70°


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I was there also, almost sounds exactly like my day. I only got one flattie though. I think I was using blue tiger first and did'nt produce much, until the chrome clown. Only one 16" keeper let him go


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Busy day on the lake today, seen quite a few boats out trolling. Caught around 20 fish from 7am -11am. Probably a dozen cats and the rest were short saugeyes. Fish came on harnesses and flicker shads. 1 16.5" keeper on 5cm chartruse flicker. Typical speed and distance back.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Busy weekend for me. I will be out there early on Memorial Day. It's always a circus about 10 a.m. Its like the boating version of fishing the Maumee in the spring. Hope to see a few of you out there


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

I used to fish Indian all the time and slowed down my fishing for a while and now I'm gw back to it and it seems like the last two times I have been to Indian I have been able to catch a good amount of saugeye in places I never caught many before but very few keepers and also I noticed that Moundwood by the boat ramp seems to be empty when that was a good spot to land saugeye right before dark anyone know whats going on with that?


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

we are heading up tomorrow morning hope we don't get ran over trying to troll lol anyway if you see me give me a shout 24 ft pontoon riveria cruiser Blue with 4 flags on


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They dredging out moundwood Tennessee. Last year it was 3' deep then entire channel until you went under the bridge to the newer boat docks. It's deeper now and they're dredging the other dock channel.

Kryptonite perch? I likey!!!! 6 eyes on the counter from 4:05 to 6:30 p.m.. 6:30 p.m. to 8:20 pm, eye counter read 34 with my final keeper a lot of missed fish!! Half dozen channelcats,1 white bass,and 1 crappie. No flatties this time.

Water Temp: 74°


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea Saugmon I remembered when they started that dredging I guess it affected the fishing...that's too bad it was a good spot enjoyed by many for years. I fished Oldfield yesterday and only caugh a few small ones wind was blowing in the channel thought they would turn on a and we could get some keepers as it got dark but no luck.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon how has the clear water vs stained water affected what colors you troll with in the last 2 years?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Every year it's a different color. 2 seasons ago,chrome clown ruled. Last year,eyes treated it like the plague. Last season was party perch,black lime bully,pink lemonade,and tenn shad.Usually a weekly change. Big flood interupted last year's season and great up to a day or so later then entire lake muddied up and season shortened.

This season's the same. 1 color each week. Started with tenn shad then as the lake cleared up,anything in pink. Stained up a little and green was hot. Now with the kryptonite perch taking the majority of the fish,but hot pink is slower and taking most of the keepers.

The weird part,starboard rod is always the hot one.If running a different color on port and it gets hot,I'll switch the starboard rod to that color and the port side goes dormant again until the next color change.Same line,calibrated reels,color of crank,but a slightly different salmon rod. A little slower this morning. 4.5 hr trip with only 51 eyes,dozen channelcats,and only missed a handful this morning.Culled out quite a few 15"-15.5"'s this weekend. Nice and steady water temps does wonders on the saugeye bite.


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

We spent the whole day there today, what a zoo, we ended up going over against the bank anchored down and watched the idiots on the water!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I fished til 10 a.m. this weekend. Launches can is chaos after 11 a.m. when everyone's just waking up from their hangover.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

about to leave home now. Should be on water by 6:30. Beat up 16' Lonestar with the green 1955 10hp Johnson motor


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Dink city again,but I believe the catfish far outnumbered our measly 22 eyes. We had 1 triple.Lots of 14.75" and no finglerlings.

4 keepers all between 15"-16". Had the neighbor boy and his buddy with me so we ran a prop rig with 6cm circus star.Lost a nice one after it wrapped me around a snag and another swivel failure.Lost circus star due to faulty knot after it kept tangling into lines.

Had a 5th keeper in livewell but it shrunk down to 14.75" after a few hrs in livewell. Gotta watch out for the livewell shrinkage-usually 1/4" shrinkage and could save you a $200 fine. The channelcats have gone nuts.Missed quite a few again. 

Now off to the baitshop and find some quality swivels. Lost 4 cranks in the last couple weeks because of them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Live well shrinkage.... Lol


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like our day. We caught 33 saugeyes, with 4 being keepers between 15-16". Caught 2 fingerlings. Caught two 12" crappie and 12 channel cats. 2 keepers on Firetiger 5cm, 1 on Blue Tiger, and 1 on 3/8oz Erie Dearie with half worm. Lost what I think was a flattie. I thought rod was hung up so I threw motor in Neutral and reeled up others, only to see the rod bouncing like crazy still. Fought it for about 5 seconds and it got off. That was on Erie Dearie. Seen about 3 carp floating that were probably 4' long or better


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Moundwood is still a good bank spot, I took a bunch out of there this spring!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, I think I left my phone on bumper or bow of boat when we left Blackhawk. Just an old samsung dumbphone


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Saugmon when you are trolling are your cranks near the bottom?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just above bottom. I'm not ticking it like usual and also a rare snag.Water's clearer than normal. The eyes have been nailing the crank before I can get half the line released.Sometimes 20' out and wham,dink after dink.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

saugmon said:


> Just above bottom. I'm not ticking it like usual and also a rare snag.Water's clearer than normal. The eyes have been nailing the crank before I can get half the line released.Sometimes 20' out and wham,dink after dink.


Same with me. Cant count how many times I have been releasing line out slow and have them nail it. I found some BO4's in Sunrise Craw last night on sale, I may have to give those a try this weekend. I have been getting some action on the fatter cranks lately


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks fellas. fished Friday evening for 4 hours lost count of all the throwbacks only hung up a few times and a couple channel cats and a 11" crappie. I was surprised to see people keeping undersized saugeyes no bigger than a cigar.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Same with me. Cant count how many times I have been releasing line out slow and have them nail it. I found some BO4's in Sunrise Craw last night on sale, I may have to give those a try this weekend. I have been getting some action on the fatter cranks lately


2012 was the year of the Bomber B-04's. When my B-02's failed,speedyr got me onto the B-04's. Chart craw was the best,but discontinued. Mossback craw was a flattie slayer. Discontinued firecraw also a killer. I was picking up brand new B-04's on ebay for well under $3 each.Red craw also a good one.Of the live craw series,Sunrise craw was one of the better ones and molting craw worked well.Okie craw was good too. Less yardage out. I'd raise the tips of the rods straight up to get out a little more line. Lethal as a propwash rig too.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Trolled 3.5 hrs this evening and same old 14" dinks again. 17 eyes and 4 keepers with nothing over 16". Had another flattie hooked and probably had 17 channelcats too. I pulled off a ton of weeds off my trebles. Cottonwood getting nasty too.The rate the weed is getting,it's going to be a short season.Not much time left to get them!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

If you are seeing o ed keep short fish take a picture of there boat then report them to park officer or a warden. Sad to say but it is,gapping way to much and not just Indian Alum as well.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

i watched a couple guys carry a stringer full of short saugeye through the state park last weekend
i mentioned to them that there is a size limit and they said well we didnt catch these someone gave them to us. he then says besides that there all atleast 16" long and was all shitty with me about me questioning him.
so needless to say after he got an attitude with me i decided to make the call!!!!!
and i texted pics of the stringer of shorties to the game warden as well;. couple hour laters game warden calls me to commend me on my call. he said they had cut them up and ate them already . however they retreived 11 short saugeye carcuses out of his trash and issued him a summons!
he then told me i will be getting a reward in the mail for the tip. wont be a lot im sure but i thought that was cool. i definetly didnt do it expecting a reward. It just pisses me off when people poach .


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Great job Exciter. I have to imagine there's alot of this happening. With so many people disappearing through all the back channels and going to private docks, its up to us to report what we can.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Removed misinformed post on size limits...


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Removed follow up on previous post which was incorrect to begin with...

sorry


----------

